# Portraits: minimising shiny reflections on black skin?



## rafikiphoto (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a couple of portraits from which I want to remove shiny patches from black skin. In LR3 'Recovery' isn't strong enough. What else can I try? Pointers for LR4 would also be appreciated.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 15, 2012)

rafikiphoto said:


> I have a couple of portraits from which I want to remove shiny patches from black skin. In LR3 'Recovery' isn't strong enough. What else can I try? Pointers for LR4 would also be appreciated.


If you cannot achieve the results that you want with the basic adjustments, you can use the clone tool to clone areas of skin tone that match areas of skin surrounding the shiny skin onto the skin hilights.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you. Hadn't thought of that I'll try it.


----------

